# Introduction from Hutchinson KS



## hutchtkd (Sep 8, 2006)

I wanted to introduce myself. I just joined today because I was looking for information about Jack Farr and came across several people that trained with my master instructor Manual Pina. I am a 1st Dan under Manual and presently help instruct with him in Hutchinson. We are looking for any information to contact Jack Farr or Ed Castor. Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome 
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hutchtkd!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  

There's a good number of Tae Kwon Do practitioners here from all over the world, so you may want to take a look-see at the TKD forum here.  

Lots of good folks there.


----------



## MJS (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!

*Very nice* to meet you Scott!

I was born and raised in Hutchinson Ks., and now live in Wichita!
Mr. Pina was my TKD-MDK instructor when I was in my teens. I studied with him when the Dojang was still on "F" street, then 5th street and then Main street. I followed him to each location. I had a GREAT time studying under Mr. Pina and have a lot of FOND memories of him. The things I appreciate about him is the care that he shows each student and the consistancy in instruction! I remember visiting him a few years ago at his home and watching him instruct some kids in his garage. I was off to the side listening/watching and I heard him give a specific bit of knowledge to the kids...and I thought to myself "I know what he'll say next"...and he did. He's extremely consistent. But what really makes him a wonderful TKD instructor is his big heart. Physically not a BIG guy, spiritually....a giant!
I'm a better person for having studied under him.
Please give him my regards!!

I've also done my research into trying to locate Mr. Farr. After moving off to college I began my own study of American Kenpo and now teach here in Wichita. (as well as studying some other systems) So I'd be especially interested in getting back together with Mr. Farr and let him know what I'm doing now. He was always such a supportive and inspiring person. I enjoyed his every trip to Hutch to be with all of us. I still remember when Mr. Pina had just joined up with him and the flavor it gave to our practices after that! That....along with our trips to attend seminars under Mr. Parker, were what gave me my initial HUNGER for American Kenpo. Something that's lasted me a Long time now...and grown a great deal. I'm indebted to Mr. Pina and Mr. Farr for that!
IF and when you find Mr. Farr....please *PLEASE* let me know so I can reconnect with him as well.
Thank you.

I'll have to look you up next time I'm in Hutchinson visiting mom and dad.

Your Brother
John

(He'd know me by my full name: John Haag)


----------



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2006)

By the way Scott:
WELCOME to Martial Talk!
It's a wonderful site with LOTS and LOTS of knowledgeable martial artists!! There's lots of forums filled with Great material for research and just getting to know some really interesting and passionate martial artists from around the world.
ENJOY!!!

Good to know you!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Glad you found us here ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Are you talking about Jack Farr who lived in Denver many moons ago?  He was a good friend but I've lost touch with him over the years-


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2006)

pstarr said:


> Welcome to MT! Are you talking about Jack Farr who lived in Denver many moons ago? He was a good friend but I've lost touch with him over the years-


THAT's the man.

any Idea on where to find him???????


Your Brother
John


----------



## stickarts (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## hutchtkd (Sep 14, 2006)

The last that we knew, he was in OK. One of my instructors Chris Stutzman went down there and tested with him. That has been many years ago


----------



## hutchtkd (Sep 14, 2006)

Brother John said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> *Very nice* to meet you Scott!
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't have said it better myself. Mr. Pina started training again in his garage in (approx) 1999 - 2000. He then decided to move to Ave A school because he needed more room. That is where I joined him. Chris Stutzman and Aron Tipton were helping him instruct at the time. After Aron passed away we moved to Hadley Daycare center and used their gym and presently we have 10 classes a week split between the YMCA and the Salvation Army Community Center. We have a little over 100 students. As far as Mr Pina being a giant spiritually...all of those classes are free! He gives so much to his students it's amazing. that is the reason that we are trying to find Mr. Farr or Ed Castor. As a gift to Mr. Pina we would like to bring them to Hutchinson for a seminar.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, hutchtkd!  My wife's from Hutch; we're going to be down that way for the fair this weekend.   mmm... pronto pups.


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## hutchtkd (Sep 14, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> Hi, hutchtkd! My wife's from Hutch; we're going to be down that way for the fair this weekend. mmm... pronto pups.


 
Pronto Pups, turkey legs, the smell of diesel fuel and the sound of kids screaming...aahhhhh it's fair time


----------



## Brother John (Sep 14, 2006)

I heard that Manual was teaching free of charge now.
That's increadible!!! 
"Perfection of character is Never complete"

Might make it to the fair this weekend...

Sorry to hear about Aaron T. !!  That's a shame, what happened?? 
If you want too....send an E-mail.

Talk to you later..
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's an idea:
Look at Manual's "Kenpo" certificates....
If I'm not mistaken his Oldest one(s) will have BOTH Mr. Farr AND a man named "Rick Fowler" on the signature lines...
Rick Fowler IS Very reachable. He might even know how to reach/find Mr. Farr.
http://www.rfkenpo.com/
in fact, if you look at the "Black Belt" mag that Manual used to keep in a frame on the wall, the one with Mr. Farr on the cover, if you look at the young blond haired guy he's punching.....THAT is Mr. Fowler.  ((Don't know if Manual still has that mag, or has it UP in the school...might have it at his place))

Please: Tell Manual I said hello.

Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to mt! I hope you have a great time posting!

KenpoSterre


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

